# M3 Steckachse



## jorank (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
hab mein m3 ohne steckachse geordert und jetzt wollte ich ne stink normale 12mm achse verwenden - klappt aber nicht.
Die Ausfallenden haben nämlich nur 11,8 mm, warum?
haben die originalen intenseachsen außen einen absatz auf von 12 auf 11,8 mm?


----------



## iRider (27. Dezember 2007)

jorank schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab mein m3 ohne steckachse geordert und jetzt wollte ich ne stink normale 12mm achse verwenden - klappt aber nicht.
> Die Ausfallenden haben nämlich nur 11,8 mm, warum?
> haben die originalen intenseachsen außen einen absatz auf von 12 auf 11,8 mm?



Die Ausfallenden sind nicht maßhaltig eloxiert. Feil die Eloxalschicht im Ausfallende mit einer runden feinen Feile ein bisschen ab, dann passt die 12 mm Steckachse. Musste ich auch machen. Die Adapter für Schnellspannachse (falls Du 135 mm Ausfallenden hast) passen trotz des minmalen Ausfeilens noch ohne Probleme. Sollte auch kein Problem wegen Garantie usw. geben da genau das von Chad @ Intense empfohlen wurde als ich angefragt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2007)

sowas sollte bei den preis eigentlich ab werk nachbearbeitet sein...


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Dezember 2007)

hmm strange bei meinen beiden radels hat die steckachse auch immer ohne probleme gepasst...der fakt, dass es ne original achse ist, sollte dabei keine rolle spielen. anfängerglück


----------



## iRider (28. Dezember 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hmm strange bei meinen beiden radels hat die steckachse auch immer ohne probleme gepasst...der fakt, dass es ne original achse ist, sollte dabei keine rolle spielen. anfängerglück



Kann schon an der Originalachse liegen. Ich habe Hadleys, speziell für Intense-Rahmen gemacht. Die passen wirklich ohne das geringste Spiel in die Naben, leider aber nicht in die Ausfallenden ohne diese nachzubearbeiten. Keine Ahnung ob die Originalachsen spielfrei in die Naben passen, denke aber mal die müssen mehr Spiel haben sonst würden sie ja nicht durch die Ausfallenden passen. Übrigends: die Hadley-Achsen sind beide genau 12 mm mit Eloxalschicht und passen an beiden Rahmen nicht in die Ausfallenden. Also sieht nicht nach Produktionstoleranzen aus.


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir passt alles spielfrei.. also achse in die hope nabe als auch achse in die ausfallenden. und das bei einer achse und 2 verschiedenen rahmen bzw. ausfallenden.


----------



## jorank (29. Dezember 2007)

@ bachmayeah: kannst du die intense achsen mal ausmessen, welchen durchmesser die haben?


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2007)

here we go...
achse hat ~11,9 mm und die ausfallenden exakt 12mm --> minimalst spiel wenn die achse in der 12*150 nabe steckt ohne, dass das ganze im rahmen / hinterbau montiert ist. wenns montiert ist ist dann auch kein spiel mehr.


----------



## fx:flow (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir musste nichts gefeilt werden.

@irider: bzgl deiner mail - bericht kommt, wenn man einigermaßen fahren kann hier


----------



## iRider (29. Dezember 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> here we go...
> achse hat ~11,9 mm und die ausfallenden exakt 12mm --> minimalst spiel wenn die achse in der 12*150 nabe steckt ohne, dass das ganze im rahmen / hinterbau montiert ist. wenns montiert ist ist dann auch kein spiel mehr.



Das wird wahrscheinlich der Haken sein. Die Hadley ist exakt 12 mm. Da ist null Spiel wenn man die in der Nabe hat, auch vor dem Verschrauben. Und nach dem minimalen Abfeilen der Ausfallenden passt sie auch spielfrei in diese, perfekt!


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Dezember 2007)

abxehn davon dass die achse an für sich nur die "quetschfunktion" inne hat und mMn nichts trägt; vollkommen latte  die ausfallenden haben 12mm (exakt) und nicht wie oben erwähnt 11,8.
hauptsache im betrieb iss kein spiel vorhanden.
cheerio und ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill84 (15. Juli 2008)

jorank schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab mein m3 ohne steckachse geordert und jetzt wollte ich ne stink normale 12mm achse verwenden - klappt aber nicht.
> Die Ausfallenden haben nämlich nur 11,8 mm, warum?
> haben die originalen intenseachsen außen einen absatz auf von 12 auf 11,8 mm?



Hallo
bei mir war das gleiche auf einer seite stimmte es und auf der anderen seite habe ich 11,2mm gehabt.das ist echt der witz bei einem rahmen für fast 4000 euro da darf so was nicht vorkommen.habe es dann im geschäft sauber raus gefräst.passt jetzt auch.

hast du dich beschwärt bei intense???


----------

